# Need help with some shop questions



## aahwhatever2 (May 22, 2015)

Hey guys,

I am new on here and have some questions about setting up a new shop in my garage. I have started with purchasing a Harbor Freight 2Hp dust collector. I know this may sound weird, but my health and safety come first. Also, I will be setting up a cyclone/Thein system and will be venting to my back yard, which is all mulch. I do have a compound miter saw, a ryobi 18v drill/saw kit, some chisels, and a few wood carving tools.

My next project will be building a workbench. SO.... Here is the big question; I am in a wheelchair, permanently and I want to know, what is the best height for you to work on a workbench? I see most are at 36", but I am curious if this is a good working height for you? Also, are you standing while working at the bench, or are you sitting on a stole? 

Either way, I would like it if you guys could tell me "what distance is it from your elbow to your bench? and is this the most comfortable for you?

I am going to be building a table that I can sit under, so that I can get closer to my work, but I want to make sure that I set it up close to a good height for me. I know that "I" am the largest variable here, but with some feed back as to how you all like to work at a bench, will help me to determine to height to which I need to build mine.

After that, will come the FUN tools! I will be ordering a Grizzly 1023 table saw in the morning. I spoke to them last week and was told that they will be giving a 10% discount to veterans. After that, I will only have a couple hundred bucks left and am not sure what tool will be next on the list, but there are a few that I have my eye on...

Thanks all for any advise you may have!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*thanks for your service!*

It's about leverage, not distance from your elbow. In a wheelchair or standing the issue is leverage or downward pressure you can easily apply to the tool... whether a drill, plane or chisel. So, benches and tool tables need to be lower than for standing operators. 

There may be a website for wheelchair confined woodshop arrangements. The table saw you ordered is a cabinet saw and probably can not be made any lower. A bench top type saw may be a better choice... I donno? You could get in touch with other vets who have woodshops, for their solutions?

My experience with folks in chairs was 50 years ago where I worked with students at the University of Illinois Rehabilitation Center. Each student had specific limitations so advice is difficult. If you have need for a helper is that possible? If this is a lone wolf shop, then you have to make work holders, work supports and lowered tables. etc . Best to you. :yes:


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

First, "Thanks for your military service to the USA!" Also welcome here to this very friendly woodworking forum. Great advice from previous post too. Consider doing a layout of your garage floor/wall size before you buy all your "toys", to help determine what should (can) go where to make your projects go a bit more smoothly. Think about using items (benchtop, table stands, etc.) as multi purpose surfaces. Be certain to have enough electrical outlets & lighting. As for a workbench, IMO each of us has a idea what is the best bench, but check which tables in your environment now are most comfortable for you, both in height and surface areas, which may help determine your bench dimensions. Keep us posted on your progress, and be safe.


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

I found this - maybe of some use:
http://werickson.iweb.bsu.edu/wheelchair/wheelchair.html - at the bottom is information about benches, storage and tools etc.

Not being disabled myself, the one thing that stands out in my mind about the bench is the ability to work efficiently on glue ups, layouts etc. - I'm thinking for me would I prefer a "wrap around" style bench so I can use 3 sides efficiently or would standard table layout work. Not sure myself.

I would be interested in pics though as you setup.


----------



## aahwhatever2 (May 22, 2015)

Thank you guys for the input. I really liked the website that you linked too (new2woodwrk). It was a very interesting read.

My table saw will be here Monday. I went to Home Depot and picked up everything that I will need for a new 220 sub-panel. I have a friend that is going to pull the wire for me from the main to the garage. I am still working on how I will layout the shop, but I know that I am going to put both a 110 and 220 plug in the ceiling on a drop down. This way, I will be able to pull out any tool (and stand) to the middle of the garage to work with. I think this will give me the most room. I know that some of my tools will stay along a wall, but the ones that require will have all the room they will need.

I think I am going to work with Sketchup to figure out where I want to set certain tools. At least for a general idea. I will put it up as soon as I am done. First, I have to get all the junk out of the garage!


----------

